# Champion wood splitter from Tractor Supply



## neverbilly (Feb 10, 2017)

There is a 25 ton Champion splitter at Tractor Supply for $1,000. It has a Champion brand motor, not sure who really makes that. Anyone have an opinion about this item? It does have good reviews. The tires are larger than on some splitters, that could help in some ways. One reviewer said it's easy to move around by hand, that helps. It has a log catcher on each side, although one reviewer said they are not strong enough. It says online only, so, I guess that means they ship to the store and you have to pick it up and then assemble it, so, that's a hassle. I also don't know if they include hydraulic/motor oil. The price is pretty good, any opinions? Prices of used splitters around here seem too high.

P.S.  Tractor Supply also sells a 25 ton County Line model for same price. I think you can get it at the store, assembled. Not sure if that includes oil. Which one?


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 10, 2017)

The county line is a Speeco...I would be all over it vs the unknown engine on the Champion...


----------



## rwhite (Feb 10, 2017)

Pretty sure the county line splitters come ready to use out the door (assembled and fluid added). I'd  get that way before the champion.  On that note, I have known several people with champion generators and have heard no complaints ever. The problem is usually components and compatibility. You never know who is making a particular part this week and it might not be the same company next week. And, County line is TSCs store brand. I'd bet on better service and warranty if needed even if the champion was purchased there.


----------



## Jazzberry (Feb 11, 2017)

22 ton County Line (sold by TSC) has probably the best reviews of any splitter.


----------



## neverbilly (Feb 11, 2017)

From viewing their web page, the County Line 25 ton from TSC at $1,000 appears to be their regular price. Surprises me that I have never noticed that. What to do, what to do... I like that I don't have to assemble the County Line.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2017)

County line (speeco) vs the HF Champion?  County line all the way.  I have given the Champion a good hard look at my local HF and although it appears to be a functional unit I was not overly impressed with the overal machine.  Hoses, tires, etc. looked like lesser quality components.  This is from an obersvation only - I have never used one.


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 11, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> From viewing their web page, the County Line 25 ton from TSC at $1,000 appears to be their regular price. Surprises me that I have never noticed that. What to do, what to do... I like that I don't have to assemble the County Line.


I have noticed that they have held that price for several years with out sacrificing quality. I got my on sale for $899 plus tax and fluid.Might be a good idea to check with the store manager and see when they will go on sale again...should not be long now...and yes...you know what to do!


----------



## Tar12 (Feb 11, 2017)

Jags said:


> County line (speeco) vs the HF Champion?  County line all the way.  I have given the Champion a good hard look at my local HF and although it appears to be a functional unit I was not overly impressed with the overal machine.  Hoses, tires, etc. looked like lesser quality components.  This is from an obersvation only - I have never used one.


Your observations mirror mine...


----------



## HisTreeNut (Feb 12, 2017)

I was going to start a post about the same thing same thing only because Lowe's, Home Depot, and Amazon have the same splitter listed for about $1300.00.  I am becoming quite the scrounger and hope to get a trailer and a splitter in the next year. Not sure of the difference in price and am looking for the best option.  I am looking for a well made, easy to operate splitter, that the wifey and older kiddos can use without fear.
Northern Tool also has a 35ton Powerhorse with a 420cc motor on it for $1499.99. Anyone have any experience with that brand or the splitter?
Thanks!


----------



## T-roy_ (Feb 15, 2017)

HisTreeNut said:


> I was going to start a post about the same thing same thing only because Lowe's, Home Depot, and Amazon have the same splitter listed for about $1300.00.  I am becoming quite the scrounger and hope to get a trailer and a splitter in the next year. Not sure of the difference in price and am looking for the best option.  I am looking for a well made, easy to operate splitter, that the wifey and older kiddos can use without fear.
> Northern Tool also has a 35ton Powerhorse with a 420cc motor on it for $1499.99. Anyone have any experience with that brand or the splitter?
> Thanks!


I have the 22 ton model.  Bought it 2 years ago and have had no problems.  Starts 1st or 2nd pull in warm weather and splits EVERYTHING!  Best part about this splitter is you can get a new motor off the shelf at northern tool for $169.  If a repair gets close to that amount I'll just replace the motor.


----------



## Gboutdoors (Feb 15, 2017)

TSC has the 25 ton country line on sale for $899.00 that is a no brainer if you ask me. Local store had 5 out front.


----------



## HisTreeNut (Feb 15, 2017)

T-roy_ said:


> I have the 22 ton model.  Bought it 2 years ago and have had no problems.  Starts 1st or 2nd pull in warm weather and splits EVERYTHING!  Best part about this splitter is you can get a new motor off the shelf at northern tool for $169.  If a repair gets close to that amount I'll just replace the motor.
> View attachment 194746



Thanks!  Most appreciated.


----------



## neverbilly (Mar 14, 2017)

Everyone who has been saying that the County Line (TSC) is a "Speeco," does that mean the motor or what? This model goes on sale locally for $899 tomorrow, including assembly and hydraulic oil. I note that the specs say Kohler motor. I don't recall it saying this when I first started this thread, but it certainly says Kohler now. Is Kohler good?


----------



## Jazzberry (Mar 14, 2017)

Speeco is the name of the parent company that makes the splitter. Huskee (used up till a few years ago) and County Line (name used currently) is the names Speeco uses at TSC and other stores. Speeco has used a couple different engines in it depending on when it was sold. Mine has a Kohler and its been great so far (3rd season)  Older versions had Briggs.


----------



## SeanBB (Mar 14, 2017)

neverbilly said:


> Everyone who has been saying that the County Line (TSC) is a "Speeco," does that mean the motor or what? This model goes on sale locally for $899 tomorrow, including assembly and hydraulic oil. I note that the specs say Kohler motor. I don't recall it saying this when I first started this thread, but it certainly says Kohler now. Is Kohler good?




Kohler engines are good and spare parts and manuals are easily available in UK so I am sure they are in USA too.


----------



## fishki (Mar 14, 2017)

Jazzberry said:


> Speeco is the name of the parent company that makes the splitter. Huskee (used up till a few years ago) and County Line (name used currently) is the names Speeco uses at TSC and other stores. Speeco has used a couple different engines in it depending on when it was sold. Mine has a Kohler and its been great so far (3rd season)  Older versions had Briggs.



The Speeco splitters are re branded per store, Orschelns - Country Tuff,  Atwoods- Black Diamond,  TS- Country Line


----------



## Ashful (Mar 14, 2017)

Never heard Champion, but I have a TSC Speeco, back when they were selling under the Huskee name.  I believe the Country Line is the same splitter, with different paint and decals to reflect their new brand name.  No complaints, here.


----------



## Jazzberry (Mar 14, 2017)

My next door neighbor has a Speeco / Huskee over ten years old with hard use and its going strong without a hiccup. Exact same as my newer County Line except I have the Kohler motor and his has a Briggs.


----------

